# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Acropora quê???

## Duarte Araujo

se alguém souber classificar esta acropora agradeço a ajuda.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Duarte
Isto de identificar é complicado mas parece ser uma Acropora echinata.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> parece ser uma Acropora echinata.


olá Pedro,

obrigado pela tua pronta resposta. vou aguardar por mais opiniões mas fica registada a tua  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Duarte

Eu diria que é uma acropora speciosa
Link: http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/791.htm

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá, Duarte  :Olá: 

Eu tambem diria que é uma Acropora echinata  :yb665:

----------

